# VASCRA JANUARY EVENT @ AB Charles Hobby Shop in Pittsburgh,Pa



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

VASCRA - Vintage Aurora Slot Car Racers Alliance 


We are going to have the race at A.B. Charles on the Wizzard HO track. 

Our January event at AB Charles Hobby Shop in Pittsburgh will follow our usual format but will commemorate the 45th anniversary of the T-jet. The stock body class will be “Aurora style T-jets,” with actual Aurora bodies highly encouraged as a nod to this significant anniversary. Acceptable alternatives include aftermarket repros of actual Aurora bodies including, but not limited to, those by Model Motoring, RRR, and JL/AW. Again, it must be a body style that Aurora actually produced. 

*January 12, 2008 
Special Event: T-jet 45th Anniversary 
AB Charles Hobby Shop in Pittsburgh, PA 
Doors open 10:00 AM, racing at 12:00 PM 
Planned race events: 
1. Stock class T-jets with Vintage Aurora-style T-jet bodies. 
2. Super stock T-jets 


Thanks Joe

We will also have loaner cars for you to use!


----------



## Mister12tooth (Jul 18, 2006)

They had the track covered with a kids track for a party. It is supposed to come down Monday. Anyone who wants to come to race is more than welcome. There is no track fee for this event.


----------

